# Wifi faible reception



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je dispose d'un Imac 20' (avant dernière monture) avec Leopard.

Nous avons déménagé dans une annexe d'une propriété d'une amie.
L'absence d'installation téléphonique fait que je me connecte en Wifi à la connexion de l'amie qui nous héberge. Or le signal est très faible voir parfois inexistant et du coup pas d'internet.
Il n'y a aucun solution ethernet envisageable puisque nous nous situons dans un bâtiment non mitoyen à celui de notre amie.
Du coup j'aurais souhaité savoir si il y avait un moyen de booster la capacité de réception de l'airport du mac ou il y a-t-il une solution hardware ou software pour avoir réception "correcte" sans que ça ennuie notre amie ?

Désolé de raconter ma vie  il me semblait nécessaire que vous sachiez tout 
Merci d'avance
Bye


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Salut.

Tu auras peut être une solution à ton problème *ici* ou *là*.


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

Merci asticotboy 
j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum sans succès j'ai du mal m'y prendre
Je vais lire tout ça 
Encore merci
Bye


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

dans mon cas je ne souhaite pas trop intervenir sur le routeur qui est chez mon amie.
Je prefererais trouver un moyen sur mon poste.
Une antenne de réception... coupler voir utiliser une autre carte wifi plus puissante que l'airport embarqué dans l'imac.
Mais est ce possible ?


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Perso, la solution qui me parraissaît la mieux adaptée était de booster la livebox (ou autre suivant FAI)... je n'ai pas d'autre idée.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Perso, la solution qui me parraissaît la mieux adaptée était de booster la livebox (ou autre suivant FAI)... je n'ai pas d'autre idée.



installer un relais wifi, qui se chargera d'augmenter la portée du point d'accès initial


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Airport = relais wifi non ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Airport = relais wifi non ?



que veux tu dire ? 

que le terme airport signifie relais wifi ? non, airport = la dénomination du wifi pour Apple

que son airport joue le rôle de relais ? non

ce que je préconise, c'est d'installer un "répétiteur" à un endroit où la réception est correcte ! Ensuite, le signal wifi sera redistribué dans son champ d'émission ...

************

au fait taunyo, quelle distance entre l'habitation de ton amie et la tienne ? 

pas mitoyen, c'est à dire ? maison et dépendance où deux maisons distinctes ? réseau électrique commun ou non ?


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> que veux tu dire ?
> 
> que le terme airport signifie relais wifi ? non, airport = la dénomination du wifi pour Apple
> 
> ...


 
L'installation de l'airport externe ne permet-il pas de démultiplier la puissance du signal ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> L'installation de l'airport externe ne permet-il pas de démultiplier la puissance du signal ?



quel airport externe ? il n'en est pas fait mention ici !

je ne connais pas la station airport, peut être peut elle faire office de répétiteur.... je ne sais pas...

edit: 

tu parles de ça ? http://store.apple.com/be-fr/produc...mac_accessories/airport_wireless&mco=MjU0MzQ5

oui, c'est bien ce dont je parlais plus haut, mais elle est chère je trouve... d'autres marques proposent des relais mois honéreux...


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

Arlequin,

ce sont deux maisons bien distinctes, d'une distance entre elles d'environ 12m
mon mac est au plus pres  et le routeur se situe dans une pièce qui n'est pas accolé au pignon de l'autre maison. Donc un mur interieur plus le pignon exterieur (assez epais car la baraque est une longère) à traverser + la distance de 12m + une baie vitrée double vitrage et enfin moi derrière qui désespérè a avoir un signal de plus de 2 barres 

Le réseau électrique est distinct me semble-t-il ? tu penses au courant porteur ?
Si t'as une soluce... bah t'es un chef 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

taunyo a dit:


> Arlequin,
> 
> ce sont deux maisons bien distinctes, d'une distance entre elles d'environ 12m
> mon mac est au plus pres  et le routeur se situe dans une pièce qui n'est pas accolé au pignon de l'autre maison. Donc un mur interieur plus le pignon exterieur (assez epais car la baraque est une longère) à traverser + la distance de 12m + une baie vitrée double vitrage et enfin moi derrière qui désespérè a avoir un signal de plus de 2 barres
> ...



je pensais au cpl en effet... mais dans ce cas ci, ça me semble compromis

la solution est donc le relais de signal wifi (voir plus haut)

sinon, bah, 12 mètres et des poussières, c'est pas l'Pérou..... tu mets un câble Ethernet entre les deux et en été tu y fais pendre ton linge  

à+


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

je possède l'airport express mais comment faire relier le wifi du routeur vers l'airport express. j'ai des doutes...
Et a ce propos est-il possible de se connecter a un routeur et de se servir de l'airport express pour faire du airfoil. En somme faire cohabiter deux reseaux wifi ? 
Déjà taunyo fais marcher la connexion internet


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

merci Arlequin, je vais voir avec mon amie si le réseau électrique est le même et je vais regarder les relais wifi 
Merci beaucoup à vous


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> sinon, bah, 12 mètres et des poussières, c'est pas l'Pérou..... tu mets un câble Ethernet entre les deux et en été tu y fais pendre ton linge
> 
> à+




MDR y'aurait que moi ça me generait pas 
mais j'abuse deja en demandant plein de truc, c'est pour cela que je disais que je voulais
pas l'ennuyer et que je devais trouver un solution.


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

pour abuser vous auriez une ref de bon relais/amplificateur wifi ?
Merci


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

J'ai un peu pourri ton fil... désolé. Regarde le message #6...


----------



## taunyo (23 Juin 2008)

no problem Asti' 
merci j'ai repris le tread 
A+


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

attention toutefois, j'ai pris un modèle de relais au hasard !!! 

de plus, tu as l'airport express ! donc pas besoin de racheter un nouveau ! 

lance l'assistant de configuration et à un moment il va te proposer de rejoindre un réseau existant ! 

c'est aussi simple que ça ! 

à+

bonne soirée


----------



## taunyo (24 Juin 2008)

Merci Arlequin, j'ai vu ton message un peu tard, je me suis donc precipité chez le marchand de point d'accès 
Résultat il m'a proposé un NetGear WG602FS qui visiblement amplifie pas le signal.
resultat nada, niet, queude... pas une p'tite barre supplémentaire 
Je sais qu'ils ont une gamme qui depote plus, serait ce la solution ?
As tu une marque en particulier a me conseiller ? 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

taunyo a dit:


> Merci Arlequin, j'ai vu ton message un peu tard, je me suis donc precipité chez le marchand de point d'accès
> Résultat il m'a proposé un NetGear WG602FS qui visiblement amplifie pas le signal.
> resultat nada, niet, queude... pas une p'tite barre supplémentaire
> Je sais qu'ils ont une gamme qui depote plus, serait ce la solution ?
> ...


 
je ne peux rien te conseiller car je n'en utilise pas ! 

d'un autre coté, je ne sais pas si l'amplification existe... si le signal d'entrée est mauvais, il le restera, mais je me trompe peut être... Le but d'un relais est de relayer le signal, quel qu'en soit la qualité... mais je ne suis pas spécialiste ....

as tu essayé de le mettre le plus "directement" en contact avec le signal émetteur ? quitte à le mettre dehors et voir si ça marche mieux ? 

à+


----------



## taunyo (24 Juin 2008)

j'ai essayé plusieurs positions mais aucunement dehors !
je vais tester.

En fait je parle d'amplification car derrière la boite du netgear tu as la gamme de point d'accès avec plusieurs produits avec comme symbole une maison et le champ d'action du signal. Le produit que j'ai acheté hier, il voit pas plus loin que le bout de son antenne en revanche le dernier produit émet (si j'ai bien compris le schéma) au delà de la maison.

forcement c'est une question de prix après mais aurais-je un gain suffisant ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

taunyo a dit:


> j'ai essayé plusieurs positions mais aucunement dehors !
> je vais tester.


 
ça met du piment dans le couple 

tu l'as cherché là :bebe:


----------



## taunyo (24 Juin 2008)

MDR  effectivement j'ai tendu la perche


----------



## asticotboy (24 Juin 2008)

J'en reviens toujours avec mon airport qui ne s'appelle peut être pas airport du coup :rateau:

Mon beau père a un grand appart (genre très grand), il a 3 iMac et 1 MB pro dispatché dans l'appart. Il a une livebox qui lui propose un signal pas top du tout, pas satisfaisant (loin de là). Il a, pour palier à ce problème, branché une sorte de grosse pomme grise dans le couloir (achetée apparemment sur applestore), pas très loin de la livebox. Résultat : il a un signal wifi au taquet sur son MB pro et ces iMac à n'importe quel endroit de son appart (chose impossible avant l'installation de cette grosse pomme). Je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle, mais ça marche d'enfer ! et à mon avis ce n'est pas un "relais" mais apriori bel et bien un amplificateur... Le hic, c'est que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est !


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> J'en reviens toujours avec mon airport qui ne s'appelle peut être pas airport du coup :rateau:
> 
> Mon beau père a un grand appart (genre très grand), il a 3 iMac et 1 MB pro dispatché dans l'appart. Il a une livebox qui lui propose un signal pas top du tout, pas satisfaisant (loin de là). Il a, pour palier à ce problème, branché une sorte de grosse pomme grise dans le couloir (achetée apparemment sur applestore), pas très loin de la livebox. Résultat : il a un signal wifi au taquet sur son MB pro et ces iMac à n'importe quel endroit de son appart (chose impossible avant l'installation de cette grosse pomme). Je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle, mais ça marche d'enfer ! et à mon avis ce n'est pas un "relais" mais apriori bel et bien un amplificateur... Le hic, c'est que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est !


 
tu dois parler de ça je suppose 

un peu blette la pomme non 

et oui, je pense que dans ta configuration, elle sert de relais à la live box


----------



## taunyo (24 Juin 2008)

MDR  tu m'fais bien marrer arlequin 
je pense que la station base est le même principe que ma airport express


----------



## asticotboy (24 Juin 2008)

Oui ça doit être ça, mais ancien modèle car design différent... Toujours est-il que ça fonctionne très bien depuis qu'elle est installée


----------



## taunyo (24 Juin 2008)

je vais rebrancher mon airport express
et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

taunyo a dit:


> MDR  tu m'fais bien marrer arlequin
> je pense que la station base est le même principe que ma airport express


 
exactement



asticotboy a dit:


> Oui ça doit être ça, mais ancien modèle car design différent... Toujours est-il que ça fonctionna très bien depuis qu'elle est installée


 
c'est à ça que ça sert, le contraire serait décevant...



taunyo a dit:


> je vais rebrancher mon airport express
> et je vous tiens au courant


 
yeps


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2011)

taunyo a dit:


> je vais rebrancher mon airport express
> et je vous tiens au courant



Bon alors ?


----------

